# Lee Parks DeerSports PCi Gloves Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All-

As the weather turns cooler, it's time to put the mesh away and don something warmer. I've been testing these Lee Parks DeerSports PCi gloves for 2 fall seasons now. Tune in to see the verdict!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-KNGSIm7Sw

-MKL


----------

